

Ask HN: How to get Ads fit the Content? - mattjung

I use Google AdSense to display ads on my web-app (dezidr.com). Unfortunately, the ads don't really fit the contents. Take this as an example: http://dezidr.com/en/home/show_option/295.<p>Do you know how to get better ads? Is there a way to optimize AdSense? Are there ad-services with better targeting?
Thanks for any idea!
======
guruz
Take a look at
[https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=...](https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=23168&topic=8441)
Maybe it helps.

------
tok9
I'd like some info on this too.

